# Dark Eldar Rumours - Updated 01.02.09



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

According to a mini interview on BOLS the long rumoured Dark Eldar Codex and models are now being redesigned



> "It's not that much of a secret, it's Dark Eldar next - I'm halfway through doing plastics for those. And that's a real challenge because we're talking Eldar Design, but with a different twist, if you see what I mean... It's an opportunity to do a proper revamp on something."


hopefully things won't go tits up again on the design front


This is a quote from Jes Goodwins podcast interview - Jez


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

you got a link to the interview?


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

well this seems like rubbish to me as a project lasts about 2 years. Plastics take something like 18 months from concept to production. if this guy was halfway through the plastics they still wouldn't be next. 

*pinch of salt taken*


----------



## snuggles (Apr 29, 2008)

I am chomping at the bit for a new dex and more importantly new whych models. i am really hoping they make an army that really messes with peoples LD with a huge hit and run basis.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well I don't know, Jes Goodwin would be a fairly trust worthy source as far as 'what comes next' could go. Maybe they're doing it where they release some of the plastic with the codex and then they release the next half in 6-12 months ala Orks and Space Marines


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

sorry, haven't got a link, it's on a podcast from BOLS.


when he says next he could well just mean it's next after whatever they are working mainly on, it could mean next after imperial guard


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah, i have the distinct feeling guard will be next


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Hope this is just a joke, but it looks like the new Dark Eldar codex is going the way of Duke Nukem Forever. If either one ever comes out, there will be a collective "It's about (&*^* time!"


----------



## Vxx (Feb 7, 2008)

I am happy to know that they are in the hands of a talented sculptor. I know that eventually a new dex and model line is in order and I would rather wait eagerly for a well put together product than have it quickly come off the assembly line half-assed.


----------



## Mr.Hill (Nov 12, 2008)

But i don't like the tease of the "half out now, Half out later"
Give me my GD new dreadnoughts!!!


----------



## Hidemons (Feb 28, 2008)

YESSS finally some concrete news about a new codex.

HIGH FIVE!!!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye all the rumours where saying he was on it, with some confirmed comments some folks weren't believing from LA Games Day last year, but there it is. 100% Confirmed. Excellent news, LVix is going to be really pleased.


----------



## Hidemons (Feb 28, 2008)

Druchii in Space said:


> Aye all the rumours where saying he was on it, with some confirmed comments some folks weren't believing from LA Games Day last year, but there it is. 100% Confirmed. Excellent news, LVix is going to be really pleased.


Who the hell is LVix?

HIGH FIVE AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

My wife who posts here too. :wink:

In addition I am really glad that Jes is working on the range, I can't wait to see what he comes up with. Of course I'll be killing them not playing with em, but it'll be great to finally have decent models to face off against.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree. I think GW messed up when they started to revamp codexes that weren't that old. It left armies-most notably Space Wolves and Dark Eldar- without nothing new since 3rd Ed. I know GW likes to do a new model range and such with each new Codex release, but if they weren't going to do a new Codex, at least do a FAQ or something to update them a little bit. I don't play either army but I have friends that do, and I can see their frustration when other armies get 2 or 3 new codexes and they are still stuck using a really old and outdated codex. I know GW has to go where the money is, but at some point you have to have support for your players too- all of them- not just the most popular cash cow armies.


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

I think GW is actually feeling an economic burn and is probably trying to make as much money as possible to hedge against it getting worse. Remember, for all the griping, if GW goes under, we are all screwed.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

A bit off-topic, but anybody have a guess at when Space Wolves are being re-done? I'm hoping after Guard and Dark Eldar


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well as has been mentioned regarding Plastics being done and the Codex being released I'd make a cautious guess as towards the late summer to autumn next year (or 3rd quarter for those who divide their years that way).

I can't see them being released before then but you never know I might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Triangulum said:


> I think GW is actually feeling an economic burn and is probably trying to make as much money as possible to hedge against it getting worse. Remember, for all the griping, if GW goes under, we are all screwed.


from what i'm hearing GW aren't doing badly at all



Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> A bit off-topic, but anybody have a guess at when Space Wolves are being re-done? I'm hoping after Guard and Dark Eldar


going from most of the speculation on here and other sites it sounds like
1) IG
2) DE
3) NEC
4) TAU or SW or NIDS

there were comments somewhere about SW being at least a year away but seeing as they seem to want to do the oldest codexs up, SW are likely to be in their thoughts at the very least


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I for one am looking forward to seeing a new DA dex, I keep putting off getting a DA army as I feared they may be permanently sidelined....see what santa brings this year...


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Hidemons said:


> Who the hell is LVix?


*cough* 

Anyhow... about damn time. After years of waiting for my main 40k army... they might be here soon! :victory:

As long as they actually do come out before the Tau do... I'll be happy! :laugh:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Cant wait for DE, When I was young I got the 3ed box and then made a 1500-2000 point DE army. After a few months I took a break from the hobby and came back later this year to find tons of nice new models for my Chaos army but my DE army was still the same and the codex was nearly the same and did not play as well as I remember in 3ed. I stripped my CSM army and repainted them but have not seen much point with my DE. Hope the new models are good.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

jes has been working on the dark eldar ages already and he has a massive task to sort them out,lets be honest the current range as it stands is pretty awful,looking at some of the titbits that have found their way on to the web already it looks like they new DE will be something special. Lets face it if you want someone to design eldar you get jes goodwin (though in my opinion he should design all models)


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> ...Lets face it if you want someone to design eldar you get jes goodwin (though in my opinion he should design all models)


Imo either Juan Diaz or Alex Hedström would to neatly too, well tbh any designer exept Gary Morley! He should be keept to paperwork untill retirement(which should come asap  )

Its good stuff to hear that they (finally) are moving, thats a Dex that will be very intresting to see


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> A bit off-topic, but anybody have a guess at when Space Wolves are being re-done? I'm hoping after Guard and Dark Eldar


i emailed direct services about the space wolf range half a year ago, and they said they were working on the space wolves, so i guess another year and a half and the space puppies will be the new talk.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Ah well, I'll just have to wait until then to do my army, was hoping to find a battleforce and do them this year, but just can't locate one.


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

Nemesis-The-Warlock said:


> from what i'm hearing GW aren't doing badly at all
> 
> 
> going from most of the speculation on here and other sites it sounds like
> ...


Out of curiousity, where did Tau come from? I had heard pretty much all the others but Tau redone was a new one on me.


----------



## ArmoredGhost (Aug 18, 2008)

I really really hope they don't turn out to be emo elves. I don't know a whole lot about them but what do u guys think should be added/changed?


----------



## snuggles (Apr 29, 2008)

i think the talos should get stronger when it kills people
DE should get wargear to mess with peoples LD
make the talos a vehicle!
give scourges jetpacks so they can shoot heavy wep on the move and shoot and jump away in the assault.
keep whyches and warriors the same
better special characters
SOLATAIRE i miss them sooooo much
some sort of flamer would be nice


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

ArmoredGhost said:


> I really really hope they don't turn out to be emo elves. I don't know a whole lot about them but what do u guys think should be added/changed?


Unfortunately a good portion of the book could use a rewrite. They're going to have to do things almost from the ground up in order to bring them into the same fold as the other races. After all, every other alien race comes across as the very doom of the Imperium, but the Dark Eldar... well, what do they do? They take some slaves, raid cities, then run away at top speed to go torture things. That's hardly the most menacing compared to say, the Tyranids who plan to eat every living thing in the entire galaxy.

As far as rules go though, I think that they should find a way of getting the "Raider Rush" type of army to work well again like it did in 4th. Right now their large and odd shaped transports are pretty difficult to hide behind anything effectively.

The advent of an edition of the game in which almost anything can be shot at almost any time makes it pretty hard to use an army full of AV10 vehicles and troops about as tough as a kitten who wear latex as armor. If Dark Eldar were as cheap and plentiful as Orks it wouldn't be a problem, but the fact is that they're expensive and soft, so die easily.


----------



## Hidemons (Feb 28, 2008)

snuggles said:


> i think the talos should get stronger when it kills people
> DE should get wargear to mess with peoples LD
> make the talos a vehicle!
> give scourges jetpacks so they can shoot heavy wep on the move and shoot and jump away in the assault.
> ...



Are you mad!?! Making the Talos into a vehicle would make it suck sooooo much balls. Ball Sack. You're giving me Tourettes with such bad ideas. It would get owned in Shooting, instead of being a meatshield, as in holding its ground when fired upon. And in combat....... jesus christ.

They have the hami destructor which is nothing to scoff at.

Some of the special characters suck but some are good so there is nothing to complain about. 

What Dark Eldar needs is more effing selection. Dark Eldar lists are either going to spam Wyches or warriors if they want to win in PRO games. Always. That's a problem. There is no variety there.

They also need to make the pieces look better. :alcoholic: See that? Thats a person drowning on his own vomit. Thats what pieces like grotesques make me want to do.

God, freakin' idiot.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Hidemons said:


> Are you mad!?! Making the Talos into a vehicle would make it suck sooooo much balls. Ball Sack. You're giving me Tourettes with such bad ideas. It would get owned in Shooting, instead of being a meatshield, as in holding its ground when fired upon. And in combat....... jesus christ.
> 
> They have the hami destructor which is nothing to scoff at.
> 
> ...


Considering that you're slamming someone on a message board for presenting a few ideas, I wouldn't say that you're in much of a spot to be calling _anyone_ an idiot. How 'bout you lay off a little?


----------



## Hidemons (Feb 28, 2008)

> Considering that you're slamming someone on a message board for presenting a few ideas, I wouldn't say that you're in much of a spot to be calling anyone an idiot. How 'bout you lay off a little?


hahaha

joking a bit. A little bit. :biggrin:

Maybe I should of used smiley faces to show tone of voice but I find them to be kinda dumb.


----------



## necroman (Jun 13, 2008)

nice dyer nice


----------



## Hidemons (Feb 28, 2008)

necroman said:


> nice dyer nice


 It was Good Right? Oh God. Man I almost choked to death with laughter when I saw this.


----------



## rincewind (May 6, 2008)

Katie Drake 4 president! 

On topic though/ Yeah, I read about this podcast over at Warseer first (sorry) and I must say I'm as happy as a lil kid in a candystore man! My main 40k army is finally a 100% on their way of getting off the dusty shelves! And if the plastics look as good as the ones I've seen so far of the other armies then we're in for a treat ladies and gentleman! DE4Life mofo's! :mrgreen:


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> Imo either Juan Diaz or Alex Hedström would to neatly too, well tbh any designer exept Gary Morley! He should be keept to paperwork untill retirement(which should come asap  )
> 
> Its good stuff to hear that they (finally) are moving, thats a Dex that will be very intresting to see


I agree it's great to know that Morley's DE warriors are for the chop, always thought he was the worst sculptor in the company. 
Not only that but Jes is doing the new warriors! Considering how amazing his sculpts are when working on anything pointy-eared this army could be the best looking one yet. :biggrin:


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Unfortunately a good portion of the book could use a rewrite. They're going to have to do things almost from the ground up in order to bring them into the same fold as the other races. After all, every other alien race comes across as the very doom of the Imperium, but the Dark Eldar... well, what do they do? They take some slaves, raid cities, then run away at top speed to go torture things. That's hardly the most menacing compared to say, the Tyranids who plan to eat every living thing in the entire galaxy.


That's what I love about the Dark Eldar though, they are never the walking (flying or crawling) apocalypse of the Nids, Necrons or Chaos, just a pain in the arse for every race. I suppose they could have some long term nefarious universe shattering plan that they have been working towards in secret though. 
The horror in the Dark Eldar background is more personal, they may never be as dangerous a species as the Necs, Nids etc but if you are the poor soul caught by them you'd feel like you'd rather be fired into the middle of the eye of terror by a giant rubber-band catapult. :grin:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm with deathshroud. They aren't a military horror, but a civil one. Not sure if I used the right words there, but you get what i mean..... I hope :grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well the best thing about Jes goodwin having involvement is that hes not just a sculptor, hes also a writer and and inventor of things, yes he produces great minis but hes also responsible for alot of the concept work done in the studio,Basicly the Eldar and skaven were invented by Jes and i suppose you could argue that the Dark Eldar by default are too.
I think and hope that he will be doing more than just knocking out quality models,as he said in the interview/podcast the DE are getting a total revamp and that could mean new back ground and a new vision to the army,they may no longer be just a pirate raiding force


----------



## Kenny3760 (Jan 5, 2007)

Some things you will likely see in the new dex::wink:

The WWP will be gone
Splinter rifles will be assault 2
Raiders will be free when taken with a warrior squad
Raiders will have outflank USR
You will be able to fire a DL after moving 18" but there will be some mods on the damage table

Basically DE will become truly freaky fast, just like they should be.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I listened to the podcast yesterday, and I would just like to say, what was asked, was what is HE personally working on, he said DE, and then Jervis asked a time when they will be released, he said 2 years max... so, they won't be around until late 2009, early '10


----------



## beatandgo (May 8, 2008)

I love the idea that they're finally actually enabling the DarkEldar with true mobility aside to just this "flat out" ideal of mobility. Sure its a nice opportunity compared to other races mobility, but the DE honestly need more mobility than they actually want to operate on the tabletop. 

Especially with Outflank and free complemented raiders with troops choices, that almost made me jizz myself for a rumour but yeah. 
Universal rules need a massive update just as much as the models too, I hope they bring in some composite of Lightning Speed for the Dark Eldar Warriors too. Allowing them to shoot after moving and running with heavy weapons at a reduced BS and range.


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

wow I'm impressed that they're updating something else other than space marines. Hope they do a good job.

Hope the models looks awsom


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Unfortunately a good portion of the book could use a rewrite. They're going to have to do things almost from the ground up in order to bring them into the same fold as the other races. After all, every other alien race comes across as the very doom of the Imperium, but the Dark Eldar... well, what do they do? They take some slaves, raid cities, then run away at top speed to go torture things. That's hardly the most menacing compared to say, the Tyranids who plan to eat every living thing in the entire galaxy.


I don't agree. I always loved how they were so self satisfied that they don't need to care about how many people they enslaved or killed, they just do it for their own pleasure. They don't need to be a major threat to anybody to be on par with the other races, they're just evil, just like the eldar are no real threat to anybody, but are just trying to survive.

The way the dark eldar are gives them a bit more personality then another mindless killing menace anyway, and makes them stand out fluffwise in my eyes. If they become another overwhelming threat to humanity...well, I'll be sad.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I think they should just drop it and let Chaos be the most evil race again.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

As I understand it, they are getting a new look and some revamping to make up for the fact that their happy little city was destroyed during the 13th Black Crusade. 

I do hope the new codex presents them with that unstoppable boogeyman feel they have in BL fiction.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Talos need to stay a MC's but just need a tune up that's all like fleet movement so they get places quicker.

Dark Eldar fluff is great i mean noone can find there homeworld and it's guarded like crazy or they just don't want to find thier homeworld for fear of what may happen to them, them running off after completeing thier task is just like necron phase out - preserve thier race. 

The warriors need a tune up a slicker raider/ravager, a new look for the lord, a tune up for the bikes make them more curved perhaps but I'm happy with how they are, wyches are fine, mandrakes? a liitle more detail, an actual archite model, a lord on bike model, warp beasts need redoing, grotesques need to be scrapped and redone and the scourge just need to be warriors with wings (slightly more demented/pointy than the last), incubi are still looking good though and the female haemonculus needs doing the male one is fine.


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

PLASTIC WYCHES
I don't know if that can be stressed enough.

I would also like to see the Incubi models redone and made into a box of 5-6 (like aspect warriors) another thing would be the Mandrakes they have some real potential in modeling.

Rules wise, I think warriors should get something akin to guardian weapon platforms so they can move and shoot with them.

A long time ago there was a rumor that there would be dark eldar psychic powers, now this is very unlikely due to there fear of detection from slaanesh but if somehow they figure out how to use spirit stones maybe they can have some kind of psychic powers that mess with your opponents LD or powers that work similar to eldar aspect skills for example a power that give all wyches/warriors plus one attack, or one that takes away an attack from each enemy in combat.

This idea just came to me actually but what if the dark eldar actually harnessed the energy from stolen spirit stones and used it as a generator to power weapons and machinery. I can just see warriors units carrying around weapons with a spirit stone as a fuel source and when its expended the soul is offered to slaanesh as a sort of payment to save their own asses.

I don't know, just an idea


----------



## Hidemons (Feb 28, 2008)

Talos said:


> Cant wait for DE, When I was young I got the 3ed box and then made a 1500-2000 point DE army. After a few months I took a break from the hobby and came back later this year to find tons of nice new models for my Chaos army but my DE army was still the same and the codex was nearly the same and did not play as well as I remember in 3ed. I stripped my CSM army and repainted them but have not seen much point with my DE. Hope the new models are good.



Dude that sounds exactly like my story.


----------



## Hidemons (Feb 28, 2008)

Captain Galus said:


> I think they should just drop it and let Chaos be the most evil race again.


Well fine sir, I would have to politely disagree with you there. Dark Eldar should not be smashed into oblivion by CSM, economically speaking, because I believe DE provide their own very different element to the Warhammer 40,000 gaming experience. Sir.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Hidemons said:


> I think they should drop you - - into a big sack of sh*t and razorblades.


I'm just wondering.. Why in hell you thought that was ok to say?


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't really wonder. *It flat wasn't acceptable*


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Back to subject guys. Remember, in the future, just hit the report button and let the mods be mods.


----------



## Hidemons (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow there.

On a separate note does anyone know how to gain access to the original source of the information(the quote)? I heard that there's no link, that its audio. Then is it possible to listen to it again?


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Dude ,DE are super scary they can strike anywhere- eldar craftworlds, tau sept worlds, ork infested moons, holy terra, the eye of terror (terra and terror are very similar words,arn't they?) whaterever the want is theres.


----------



## RedApostle (Nov 24, 2007)

new DE scares me 
>.<

which means i think i've finally found my secondary army.. anyone think it'd be worth investing into about 500pts of current DE to prep meself?


----------



## TheWatcher (Jan 12, 2009)

Dark Eldar to me just look like Dark Elves with guns. I have not read their codex so have no idea how they play, but when I purchase an army it is done mainly through what the figures look like and how appealing the theme of the army is and Dark Eldar rank on bottom out of all the current W40K range. I would love to see them re invented and would not mind them to look more like Eldar, but instead of having aspects of so called good guys, maybe they could have evil aspects. These could specialize in various forms of warfare. I am also pretty sure grav tanks were around prior to the collapse of Eldar society, so why can't Dark Eldar use variants instead of getting around in Jabba the Hut's vehicles?

If they re work them right the Dark Eldar would be my first evil army :biggrin:


----------



## spidie2000 (Nov 21, 2008)

They are a raiding army... and a very fast moving army. Those "Jaba" looking vehicles allow them to, move, disembark, and assault all on the same turn because they are open topped. I don't have much problem with any of the old stuff, I have over 4000 points. But I am excited for the new models none the less.


----------



## Hidemons (Feb 28, 2008)

RedApostle said:


> new DE scares me
> >.<
> 
> which means i think i've finally found my secondary army.. anyone think it'd be worth investing into about 500pts of current DE to prep meself?


You're not going to find the answer "no" on this thread. Go for it. Dark Eldar play very interestingly different from other armies and hilariously when putting your entire large army right in your opponents army's faces so quickly. Appearance is the army's worse quality - - and the grotesque's stats imo. but that's going to change soon.


----------



## m3rr3k (Oct 14, 2008)

If you're going to start a DE army NOW, I'd recommend proxying regular eldar troops.

The Storm guardians look fantastic & I would use them as warriors;
Wytches look ok but harlies look better;
hellions are great
DE vehicles look great;
daemon hellhounds for warp beasts;
Jain Zar for dracon, Archon looks alright
DE special characters all look pretty good
Incubi are great

Scourge, Mandrakes & Grotesques are terrible & I'm not sure what I'd proxy for any of them


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I'll see what they have to say at Warhammer World next time I'm down. I'm sure I'll get the usual 'ooh, dunno' response though! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

A long time ago there was a rumor that there would be dark eldar psychic powers, now this is very unlikely due to there fear of detection from slaanesh but if somehow they figure out how to use spirit stones maybe they can have some kind of psychic powers that mess with your opponents LD or powers that work similar to eldar aspect skills for example a power that give all wyches/warriors plus one attack, or one that takes away an attack from each enemy in combat. By GenocideJ

They have a piece of wargear that does this already it's the Crucible of Malediction and it works wonders against Eldar armies.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

And there's me thinking they embraced Slaanesh, but rather fed souls to him to keep him from attacking their own (whereas the Craftworld Eldar keep their Souls in little gems).

I'm not sure I'd like a Dark Eldar with Psychic Powers even if it was feasible. I don't want a Spikier, Fastier, more brutal Close Combat Eldar army. I want a Dark Eldar army, and I'm certainly thinking of abandoning Power Army for the first with these guys being released.


----------



## Air Meister (Nov 19, 2008)

how long was that wait jeez its almost depressing seeing the old format DE codex amongst the shiny new ones i hope its true


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Bloodknight over at Warseer (although this has done the rounds on several forums):



> Some rumours that I read on 40KFanworld (a German 40K forum) - take with a grain of salt (it's not a wishlist, but was posted by a user who claims to have spoken with someone in England who's supposed to be in the know):
> 
> (translation: me, stuff in brackets: also me)
> 
> ...


A bit of a rumour of a rumour of a rumour - anything sound plausible? Decent? Awful?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Jetbike Warriors =DDDD

I hope to god that's true.

The Heavy Weapon seems alright, and it will be cheaper to make, unless it's up to 2 in a squad and it comes with one in the Box...

Asdrubael Vect better have some new slaves. 

Assassins? Hm... If it's anything like a squad of Drazhars, then goodie =)

Lastly, Arcane Powers? Reminiscent of Soulstorm Dark Eldar Powers. If Soulstorm, Rend Soul, or Scream is in there, then woopie =).


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

It sounds pretty good. Still wish they would keep the Talos in as I have 3 of them and got my online name from it. I really hope mandrakes are worth the points, as I have around 10 of them and have never fielded them. A bit sad at the removal of the Grotesques I know they sucked but with a few rule changes I thought they could be really good. Well if we get another type of shield in the form of a slave unit I will be happy.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Syph said:


> A bit of a rumour of a rumour of a rumour - anything sound plausible? Decent? Awful?


Sounds good to me. I especially like the poisoned part of the splinter weapons - makes perfect sense.


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

snuggles said:


> give scourges jetpacks so they can shoot heavy wep on the move and shoot and jump away in the assault.
> keep whyches and warriors the same
> better special characters
> SOLATAIRE i miss them sooooo much


I may disagree about the Talos becoming a vehicle, but as for the rest:

I totally agree - I like warriors the way they are, Scourges need jet packs so that a DL/SC mix is viable, changes on the special characters that exist are in order (DE do have bunches of special dudes, but some are just... wimpy) and dear Christ I would love to put my solitaire model back on the table - Blitz Charge for ALL!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Talos is thought to be no longer a part of the list. Which is a shame.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

ArmoredGhost said:


> I really really hope they don't turn out to be emo elves.


But that's exactly what they are! :laugh::laugh:

Actually, of all the races in 40k this is the only one I wish was purged from existence...but if that happened, I could never beat them down again!! So on second thought, I retract that statement and revise it thus:

Dark Eldar have a very special place in my heart. My feelings towards them could be accurately described as loathing; a sensation ten-thousand times the heat of a blue dwarf that makes me want to kick a small puppy every time I hear the words "Dark" and "Eldar" used within close proximity to each other.

That having been said, I hope the Dark Eldar get a much-deserved revamping! As a matter of fact, I hope they become the power standard by which ever other army is judged; in stead of MEQs, we will have DEEQs (pronounced DEEK lol). That way, whenever I beat them into the ground I will feel like I am truly doing the Emperor's work.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

that is a big shame but it might get a few apocalyps upgrades and become godlike. same as the necron rumours about c'tan..... Overall those upgrades seem reasonable and doable without screwing the army up...


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

I hope the talos stay they were such fun units and great fire magnets it only took it geting to someones lines once for them to try to kill them fast but they need to decide what it is not this part skimmer part monstrous creature crap that it is.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

unless i missed it DE really need something to kill the dreaded monolith as i you can't kill it even makeing dark lances ap 1 will do.
but they need something i agree with the mobility but i have a raider rush friend he destroys everyone he plays so many vehicles you are in combat 1st or 2nd turn every game.


----------



## spidie2000 (Nov 21, 2008)

wow if the Talos is truly gone I will be pretty darn mad. I have 2 of them, I don't like it when GW just removes stuff from a codex alltogether making them unusable. I can live with any changes they decide to make to a model but removing it just sucks.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

They wont trash the Talos, we already covered that this "Rumor" is a lie and has nothing to back it up.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

really? here have you seen that jokergod? Not saying your wrong but I would like to see that confirmation


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Lord Reevan said:


> really? here have you seen that jokergod? Not saying your wrong but I would like to see that confirmation


First I draw on Logic, GW has gotten a LOT of flack for removing models from there game in the past, so now that they are trying to make there customers happy again (Hence updating all the old books) it would be urological to remove a model so loved by DE players.

Second, several people from this forum as well as others that are supposed to be "Close" to people inside GW stated the rumors where incorrect in removing Talos.

Third, The DE Codex is so far out that any current rumors are nothing more then wish lists from people or pure guesses at what it will be.

I am not trying to say it is all going to be wrong, but he removal of Talos is incorrect.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, in a past WD (can't rember which, or which codex it was-eldar or orks i think) one of the designers said in an interview that they try not to remove units if at all possible-would you want to be the one responsible for preventing people using there fav model? so the talos is probaly safe. Bugger.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks to an anonymous source, I have more rumours - some aren't particularly new but they apparently come from someone in the know. We'll see!

Usual caveats apply!



> - New plastic warriors
> - No more Portal but you do get flank
> - Raider squad, you get the Raider for free. Also get flank so your going to be assaulting the turn you arrive
> - Tanks, well Raider was an example, any enemy unit with in 2 inch of a Raider take ether D6 or 6 S6 attacks bit like the Necron Monolith with anything from the opponent army.
> - You can also fire even if you move 18 inch but the rule is... do this mean you get +1 damage or somthing just to balance it out.


Harry at Warseer has pushed the Dark Eldar back further than some imagine, certainly well into the last quarter of '09, early 2010. Certainly, it seems, after Space Wolves and possibly other non-Codex books.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Finally free raiders, I'm happy to lose the WWP for flank as that's really better than it as the DE have an astounding movement ability. I also like the fact that the Raider can do a bit more damage to units around it - wyches and raiders will never separate now...(dark laugh).


----------



## Mute Orphan (Feb 3, 2009)

Anybody else see the new FW brass scorpion model and think, abandoned dark eldar talos sculpt


----------



## Jordo02 (Nov 21, 2008)

Mute Orphan said:


> Anybody else see the new FW brass scorpion model and think, abandoned dark eldar talos sculpt



haha. i thought the same thing.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Eh, I'm thinking of using one as a Super Talos, and seeing how I convert one, as I may modify it, if I can get the materials.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

I was speaking to friend who knows someone at GW HQ ( not gonna say any names) who has been reliably informed by the GW HQ guy that its IG then SW then next year tau and nids then DE in 2011 aparantly its something today with the american market. very disappointed i might start doing some conversions anyway and make it into a very long project


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

your master said:


> then DE in 2011 aparantly its something today with the american market


Your source whoever he is, wouldn't be able to explain this would any further would he?


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

yeah he said that the american market is huge and that chaos demons sucked over there and didnt sell as intended. so because of that they need to pump somthing else in to make up for that he also said that over in the states after the big 4 tau are the biggest selling and he eluded that maybe also it was to go along with a movie release??? but i wasnt aware GW released that way.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

I wonder if the morons at GW understand that people hate metal and if they would get off there lazy fraking arses and put out more plastic daemons they might actually sell more.

And out of the 50+ people I know that play 40K, Only 1 of them plays Tau, so either your friend is lieing or the guys at GWs HQ are even more retarded then we all thought.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> And out of the 50+ people I know that play 40K, Only 1 of them plays Tau, so either your friend is lieing or the guys at GWs HQ are even more retarded then we all thought.


Is that 50+ people you know in America -where he's talking about- or in Italy?


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

your master said:


> yeah he said that the american market is huge and that chaos demons sucked over there and didnt sell as intended.


I've heard they sold at least as well as expected in the states, make of that what you will


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> And out of the 50+ people I know that play 40K, Only 1 of them plays Tau, so either your friend is lieing or the guys at GWs HQ are even more retarded then we all thought.


and those 50+ probaly mostley collect the top 4 regardless i think they will be looking at more of a wider range than your 50+ friends.
believe me i dont want this to be true i cant belie they would do tau before DE it makes no sense to me


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Concrete Hero said:


> Is that 50+ people you know in America -where he's talking about- or in Italy?


I'm from Italy, but live in America, so there all from the states. 

Tau are the last people that need a new Codex, the one they have is fine now as it is. The fact that GW is supposedly pushing off DE for the crap Armys that don't need a new Codex is a bad joke and just shows how far off they are from what there customers want.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Because 20% of a 10,000 Strong Internet Forum is the Majority of Gamers. Naturally. Oh, I forgot - you're "For the Gamers".

I admit that Tau don't need a Codex. But neither did Chaos during 4th. Eldar Didn't. Orks Didn't. None of them Needed an update, and neither does Dark Eldar. I fought 2 Full Ork Nob Squads on Bikes the other day with my Dark Eldar. Lost 2 Raiders, and an Archon and Incubi Retinue who killed the Warboss and his Biker unit. 30 Str 4 Power Weapon Attacks annhilate Nob Bikers - 5+ Save just can't save enough. They don't need one, but it'd be nice.

Personally, I'd like to see what they do with the Tau - hopefully, they'll put the Kroot 'Mercenaries' as a completely Viable Force on their own. Hey, maybe you can be "for the people", Jokergod, and campaign for this 0.01% of an internet forum to have his Kroot Mercenaries?


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> The fact that GW is supposedly pushing off DE for the crap Armys that don't need a new Codex is a bad joke


the only reason DE have been put back is because of a rejected set of models, anything else is pure speculation


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

Vaz said:


> I admit that Tau don't need a Codex. But neither did Chaos during 4th. Eldar Didn't. Orks Didn't. None of them Needed an update, and neither does Dark Eldar. I fought 2 Full Ork Nob Squads on Bikes the other day with my Dark Eldar. Lost 2 Raiders, and an Archon and Incubi Retinue who killed the Warboss and his Biker unit. 30 Str 4 Power Weapon Attacks annhilate Nob Bikers - 5+ Save just can't save enough. They don't need one, but it'd be nice.QUOTE]
> im more bothered about new models and fluff and maybe a few rules ill agree they are playable though but hard


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

Nemesis-The-Warlock said:


> the only reason DE have been put back is because of a rejected set of models, anything else is pure speculation


and where did you hear that from or is that another example of "pure speculation":biggrin:


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

your master said:


> and where did you hear that from or is that another example of "pure speculation":biggrin:


look around, this has been mentioned by numerous people "relatively in the know" including one of the main sources bell of lost souls get their info from.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

It's a shame if there's any truth to these rumours. Last I heard, DE were placed somewhere in early 2010 after IG and Wolves. Tau and 'Nids are both on the horizon though and I've had PMs from people who have heard/been told Necrons slot in there too. They could all conceivably push Dark Eldar into 2011.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

JokerGod said:


> I wonder if the morons at GW understand that people hate metal .


No, metal is much much better. As an example:- If you think the current chaos spawn is better than the old chaos spawn, you are good sir, blind.

And for the rumour of DE being pushed back, that would be a shame but not surprising. Tau were an army to try and break intothe far eastern market and since its still somewhere thats not really took the game up, it makes sense to keep pushing the Tau.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

JokerGod said:


> And out of the 50+ people I know that play 40K, Only 1 of them plays Tau, so either your friend is lieing or the guys at GWs HQ are even more retarded then we all thought.


You do realize that taking 50 out of the thousands of 40k gamers in the world and drawing conclusions based on their armies of choice is sorta silly, right? That's _way_ too small a number. If you were to look at all the north american members that are a member of this site for example, I'm sure you'd find that a ton of them play Tau.


----------



## Hidemons (Feb 28, 2008)

Syph said:


> It's a shame if there's any truth to these rumours. Last I heard, DE were placed somewhere in early 2010 after IG and Wolves. Tau and 'Nids are both on the horizon though and I've had PMs from people who have heard/been told Necrons slot in there too. They could all conceivably push Dark Eldar into 2011.


That's very sad indeed. Why can't they attempt to make the army very successful and make it first priority? It's like they assume when the new DE come out they'll still suck and so every little update for other armies keep pushing it back.


----------



## Mute Orphan (Feb 3, 2009)

Do you guys think the current dark eldar codex is a bit imba? I mean its old sure, and doesn't have a lot of options, but those mass dark lances and disses not to mention the cheap point cost of the troops and raiders, there def still competitive...

idk ive heard a lot about things done to buff the list, just wondering what could possibly nerf it too? Maybe i'm just getting tired of hearing my friend complain but I have yet to lose a single serious game with dark eldar, except for when i expiremented with webway portals in a 1500 on a spearhead deployement... even then though i had 4 warrior squads hold up until 3rd turn when they got the portal off against a tau gunline and only just missed tieing by a few inches... You guys think im out of my mind or just out of my metagame?


----------



## snuggles (Apr 29, 2008)

I think DE are awsome as is and i think they will do a great job when they update them. Some of the wargear and options are obsolete but the army is still very competitive.
whyches with 4+ invul combat drugs, incubi, shadowfield. they have alot of things that are unique that no other army has the equivelent to. I say yes they are competative and the only thing that keeps me from building another DE force is that i am waiting for the new models


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

the main thing is there way to old and need to be updated. Codex and models. 

That and would it really kill GW to make it so you can actually buy DE models with out going through the bullshit of there web shop?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

What I'd like to see are DE models that I'd enjoy Painting, and that made me WANT to play DE. The current range doesn't do it for me AT ALL. Though I love the Fluff.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

I would love some models that are of the same quality as eldar at the moment there is a better substitute for all the models grotesques= zombies wythces= dark elf witches, etc etc so it would be good to have a dark eldar army instead of a mish mash of armies and games. i would also like a bit more choice in the models.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

your master said:


> I would love some models that are of the same quality as eldar at the moment there is a better substitute for all the models grotesques= zombies wythces= dark elf witches, etc etc so it would be good to have a dark eldar army instead of a mish mash of armies and games. i would also like a bit more choice in the models.


Nothing wrong with a vast majortiy of the models. Things like the wyches (especially with wych weapons) haemoculi and talos are still imho the best models in the system.

And everyone knows that eldar are elves in space.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

nightfish said:


> Nothing wrong with a vast majortiy of the models. Things like the wyches (especially with wych weapons) haemoculi and talos are still imho the best models in the system.QUOTE]
> 
> I think most people will disagree with you there, granted the haemonculi and talos are good but they arernt the best models in the system are you crazy!!!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I think the incubi are some of the best models ever. comparable to the black guard of the dark elves. easily in my top ten models. I think the warriors are too plain compared to eldar stuff and when the basic things look bad the entire army suffers. If they get a good looking warrior unit out, maybe some new wyches( didn't they re do them not too long ago as well?) and maybe the raiders then the army will be fine.....


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

your master said:


> I think most people will disagree with you there


I think you may be wrong there,

they aren't my favourites but an awful lot of people I know and meet find those models some of their favourites


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Lord Reevan said:


> I think the incubi are some of the best models ever. comparable to the black guard of the dark elves. easily in my top ten models. I think the warriors are too plain compared to eldar stuff and when the basic things look bad the entire army suffers. If they get a good looking warrior unit out, maybe some new wyches( didn't they re do them not too long ago as well?) and maybe the raiders then the army will be fine.....


I have to disagree with you on the Incubi being acceptably modeled. I don't think I've seen anything in the current line that I'd paint. Not that I'm any great shakes at painting, but dark elves are gret in comparision, in my opinion. If the wytches were modeled as well as the Witch Elves are currently, I'd be painting them nicely. If the Base models were as well sculpted as current guardians, same thing. I'd hope that the entire line, which is over ten years old, would be recrafted - as most of the Eldar line has been for a new codex. I'd really like to collect them, but their look has always thrown me off.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Lord Reevan said:


> I think the incubi are some of the best models ever. comparable to the black guard of the dark elves. easily in my top ten models. I think the warriors are too plain compared to eldar stuff and when the basic things look bad the entire army suffers. If they get a good looking warrior unit out, maybe some new wyches( didn't they re do them not too long ago as well?) and maybe the raiders then the army will be fine.....


Indeed, I like the ones of the vect ravager with the robes.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

nightfish said:


> Indeed, I like the ones of the vect ravager with the robes.


They're the ones I'm mainly on about. they look great. I'm ordering loads of those ones for my units. it's all personal opinion though. I don't like the molds of some units. I do of others. it all doesn't really matter


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

Nemesis-The-Warlock said:


> I think you may be wrong there,
> 
> they aren't my favourites but an awful lot of people I know and meet find those models some of their favourites


then those people are crazy


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Ah yes, the lovely trench coat wearing Incubi are awesome. I hope all of them will be like that when/if the models are redone.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Well if they go the way of the Eldar pretty much everything will be remolded. What wasn't remolded with the Eldar when it got renewed the Falcon/Wave Serpant Tanks etc...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Plastic Incubi, please, Plastic Incubi... And give them two attacks as well to make them more feasible. 4 Str 4 Power Weapon attacks on the charge, I'd gladly pay 25-30 points a pop for that. Alternatively, Furious Charge - 3 Str 5, I6 power Weapon attacks.

Also, I hope to god that Raider/Warrior squads can opt to change Splinter Rifles for Splinter Pistols/CCW. Combine that with a Raider - Move, Shoot with Dark Lance/Disintegrator, and 10 Splinter Pistol Shots, followed by an assault with 27 WS4 attacks, and 4 Agoniser attacks =) That gives them more options than sit and shoot - Eldar are better at assaulting than Wychs and Incubi, the only thing that beats Aspect Warriors are Warp Beasts. And even the Wraithlord outclasses the Talos by a good way.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Vaz said:


> Because 20% of a 10,000 Strong Internet Forum is the Majority of Gamers. Naturally. Oh, I forgot - you're "For the Gamers".
> 
> I admit that Tau don't need a Codex. But neither did Chaos during 4th. Eldar Didn't. Orks Didn't. None of them Needed an update, and neither does Dark Eldar. I fought 2 Full Ork Nob Squads on Bikes the other day with my Dark Eldar. Lost 2 Raiders, and an Archon and Incubi Retinue who killed the Warboss and his Biker unit. 30 Str 4 Power Weapon Attacks annhilate Nob Bikers - 5+ Save just can't save enough. They don't need one, but it'd be nice.
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see what they do with the Tau - hopefully, they'll put the Kroot 'Mercenaries' as a completely Viable Force on their own. Hey, maybe you can be "for the people", Jokergod, and campaign for this 0.01% of an internet forum to have his Kroot Mercenaries?


Tau in my opinion certainly don't need a codex, they big and ugly enough as it is. You can make a winning force with only a few units (as in less variety..) 

But otherwise, I hope DE come sooner rather than later, as they deserve a model update at least. Plus, all metal? Really sucky... So, I hope that Harry from Warseer could be on to somthing with the 2009/10 forcast. Plus, I would like to add, don't we seem to get rumours only a matter of months before release miniatures-wise? For instance, Space Marines, we started getting rumours I think it was the January before release? Possibly before... Anywho, before I start rambling on and on, I shall leave


----------



## LOKI_DE (Dec 30, 2008)

I reckon s5 i6 incubi would rule and i would gladly pay 25 pts for that but at the moment they arnt worth the points spent on them as they are basically t3 space marine sergants jus higher I and lower attacks. I think wyches should have furious charge,rending and 2 attacks basic but higher points cost.Someone has probably already said this but i cba reading the entire thread to make sure.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Plastic Incubi, please, Plastic Incubi... And give them two attacks as well to make them more feasible. 4 Str 4 Power Weapon attacks on the charge, I'd gladly pay 25-30 points a pop for that. Alternatively, Furious Charge - 3 Str 5, I6 power Weapon att





LOKI_DE said:


> I reckon s5 i6 incubi would rule and i would gladly pay 25 pts for that but at the moment they arnt worth the points spent on them as they are basically t3 space marine sergants jus higher I and lower attacks. I think wyches should have furious charge,rending and 2 attacks basic but higher points cost.Someone has probably already said this but i cba reading the entire thread to make sure.


The only thing that needs to happen to the incubi is a points drop, maybe to 18 points a piece with the master at 21-22 points.. No need to make them too powerful; their high initiative combined with S4 power weapons and 3 attacks on the charge means you'll often get first blood.

As for the Talos; its good, just needs to get rid of the D6+1 A stat. Random numbers are bad.


----------



## Ravingbantha (Jan 9, 2009)

nightfish said:


> No, metal is much much better. As an example:- If you think the current chaos spawn is better than the old chaos spawn, you are good sir, blind.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

I might start a DE army if they wern't....ancient. 
I like their vehicles.


----------



## Jordo02 (Nov 21, 2008)

i am hoping this is all so true.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I hope that the D Eldar get a revamp, their ancientness is one of the things that keeps me from playing them, even though I am an Avid Dark Elf fan. Now, if they made their armors TOO much like the eldar look, ill have to pass up on them still, because the eldar armor is just disgusting, even the high elves had better style then the eldar.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> I hope that the D Eldar get a revamp, their ancientness is one of the things that keeps me from playing them, even though I am an Avid Dark Elf fan. Now, if they made their armors TOO much like the eldar look, ill have to pass up on them still, because the eldar armor is just disgusting, even the high elves had better style then the eldar.


Wow thats a tad harsh, im sure Jes Goodwin will no tbe pleased his hard work for the last 20 years disgusts you.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Wow thats a tad harsh, im sure Jes Goodwin will no tbe pleased his hard work for the last 20 years disgusts you.


so you like the emoish tight space suit with big conehead helmet look? 

I actually dont mind the Eldar models if they didnt have those retarded helmets, the skinny look with a big helmet makes them very undesireable, especially since the elves in fantasy are very robeish, to hide their skinnyness, where the eldar are not robeish on their warriors, making their warriors very, head heavy, looking.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Dark Eldar Warriors are funny because their helmets are bigger than their bodies. The helmets must be made of something extremely lightweight to prevent them from tipping over.


----------



## Jordo02 (Nov 21, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Dark Eldar Warriors are funny because their helmets are bigger than their bodies. The helmets must be made of something extremely lightweight to prevent them from tipping over.


ha. this is why i swap a lot of their heads with fantasy.


----------



## Jordo02 (Nov 21, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> so you like the emoish tight space suit with big conehead helmet look?
> 
> I actually dont mind the Eldar models if they didnt have those retarded helmets, the skinny look with a big helmet makes them very undesireable, especially since the elves in fantasy are very robeish, to hide their skinnyness, where the eldar are not robeish on their warriors, making their warriors very, head heavy, looking.


by the way, just because something is worn tighter, does not make it "emoish" 80s rock bands wore tight leather pants, does that make them emo? a lot of designer jeans are worn tight on some people, does that make them emo? heck, guys from classic metal bands like metallica wear tight jeans, does that make them emo? nope, just makes them who they are. the style is fine, and fits the eldar well. 

also, the fantasy high elves wear robes because of how they display their army. the eldar are swift and strike fast...robes would just get in the way.

tight clothing does not make things emo.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Christ, only a thread about Elves and Eldar could descend into fashion talk and being emo! Let's keep the content about rumours at the moment, eh?


----------



## Jordo02 (Nov 21, 2008)

Syph said:


> Christ, only a thread about Elves and Eldar could descend into fashion talk and being emo! Let's keep the content about rumours at the moment, eh?


Certainly agreed. Just defending my fav armies. :biggrin:

like i said though, i REALLY hope dark eldar are after guard!!!!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I think Wolves are next I'm afraid, who knows after that though.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Syph said:


> I think Wolves are next I'm afraid, who knows after that though.


it's going to be a chaos squat army, just keep it to yourself for now :wink:


----------



## Baradur (Aug 14, 2008)

Anyone know how certain Space Wolves will be re-written soon?
Any guesses as to when? I'm guessing they will be coming out at the same time as Prospero Burns.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Baradur said:


> Any guesses as to when? I'm guessing they will be coming out at the same time as Prospero Burns.


Doesn't that happen in the year 30,000? I hope they'll be a bit sooner than that. I'll have my Apocalypse Demiurg force painted by then.:biggrin:


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Nemesis-The-Warlock said:


> it's going to be a chaos squat army, just keep it to yourself for now :wink:



You reset the Squat Clock again. *sigh* Another 2 years before the Codex is considered 

(For those who don't know, whenever anyone anywhere mentions squats, it is rumoured to reset the Squat Clock at GW to 2 years before we look at it )


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Every time you say Squats a space marine rolls a 1 for armor saves.

Squats
Squats
Squats!

I love killing space Marines.... squats.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Baradur said:


> Anyone know how certain Space Wolves will be re-written soon?
> Any guesses as to when? I'm guessing they will be coming out at the same time as Prospero Burns.


Well, this is the Dark Eldar thread, but...

100% certain the Space Wolves book has already been re-written.
99% certain it will be released between Aug and Nov 2009.
80% certain it will be released between Sep and Oct 2009.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

radical_psyker said:


> Well, this is the Dark Eldar thread, but...
> 
> 100% certain the Space Wolves book has already been re-written.
> 99% certain it will be released between Aug and Nov 2009.
> 80% certain it will be released between Sep and Oct 2009.


100% all of your %s are made up numbers!

There is nothing to show the SW have bin re-written or are going to be, just more wish listing.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> 100% all of your %s are made up numbers!
> 
> There is nothing to show the SW have bin re-written or are going to be, just more wish listing.


Then you seriously need to read around more (like, seriously). I can't speak for what you know, only what I know.

EDIT - Jeez, I'm wondering why I bother posting info on upcoming releases on Heresy at all.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Probably mentioned before, but Dark Eldar are not as popular as alot of other armies and so to generally have better profits they (GW) tend to update more popular armies, including the ever present SMurfs, and to some extent forces of Chaos. When ( it must happen some day * touches wood * ) they get redone, I hope they share some resemblance with Fantasy Dark Elves, Some of those models were fab.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

radical_psyker said:


> Then you seriously need to read around more (like, seriously). I can't speak for what you know, only what I know.
> 
> EDIT - Jeez, I'm wondering why I bother posting info on upcoming releases on Heresy at all.


Because 1 member has disagreed with you? Seriously radical, I wouldn't worry about it, you know it's appreciated.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

bobss said:


> Probably mentioned before, but Dark Eldar are not as popular as alot of other armies and so to generally have better profits they (GW) tend to update more popular armies, including the ever present SMurfs, and to some extent forces of Chaos. When ( it must happen some day * touches wood * ) they get redone, I hope they share some resemblance with Fantasy Dark Elves, Some of those models were fab.


DE are one of the lowest profit army's because of the fact that there codex is so old and you can no longer buy there army's from hobby shops thanks to GW doing direct only.

If they would treat armys fairly (Plastic lines and updated to 5th) you might just find that SMs are not as popular any more, because other army's woudl be cheap to start and updated for current play so there rules would not be as hard to learn.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

SM's and Orks everywhere at the moment. I don't like Dark Eldar, but if I see the new work, and am able to actually take a good long look at the rules and like them, I might be persuaded to make an army outta them for myself.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

What Joker said the reason why aren't popular and therefore gotten redone is they are so old and were left for so long and so now make barely any profit.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

DoW:Soulstorm helped DE. I have to be thankful for that.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

for what it's worth I don't think DE will ever be top sellers, 
but when they get a new range they will certainly be selling considerably more then they are now


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I know I'd look to pick some up to complement my Dark Elves. I'd love to be swapping bits between the two forces.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Dark Eldar Wyches riding Cold Ones.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Dark Eldar Wyches riding Cold Ones.


See now your just getting peoples hopes up... 


I can see DE out selling most other armys like Eldar and Guard if they get a new dex and there models where put back in to stores and not just direct. I'm not saying they will be a "top seller" but they will pull in a lot more then most people think they would just because there something different. DE gives people the option to run an army that is not bright colors or the Imperium and its not just another "Chaos X". 

But for that to happen we would need GW to do something smart and not just more SMs.


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

I think they know what they have to do with Dark Eldar. They seem to veiw it as something they had to do eventually as opposed to a new Marine thing which will bring in a shitload of money. They are a business at the end of the day and although we will see new Space Wolves, dark eldar ect don't be suprised to see lesser deserving but better selling armies in the meantime.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I think a lot of the models have held up over the ravages of time pretty well. the raider is still a beast of a vehicle, Incubi are the sex, mandrakes are pretty good, not great but good. and all that. The rules, although several editions old, are still pretty competitive and they don't need that much of an overhaul to be honest. GW never did anything with them because they were modelled and copyrighted by someone who left GW on bad terms. GW merely waited for the copyrigt license to finish up and start again with them. I believe the license went sometime in either 2007 or 2008....


----------



## spidie2000 (Nov 21, 2008)

I honestly don't even want the new codex to come out, from all the rumors I have heard it seems like its gonna be harder for us. Although DE are probably OP'd and need a downgrade I like the way they are right now. 

The models do need some work but I don't mind most of them. I've been using some Fantasy Dark Elf models, used some corsair bits to make a neat looking warrior retinue. And I have some black guard on the way that I'm gonna use for incubi, also got some witch elves to use as wyches.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> I think a lot of the models have held up over the ravages of time pretty well. the raider is still a beast of a vehicle, Incubi are the sex, mandrakes are pretty good, not great but good. and all that. The rules, although several editions old, are still pretty competitive and they don't need that much of an overhaul to be honest. GW never did anything with them because they were modelled and copyrighted by someone who left GW on bad terms. GW merely waited for the copyrigt license to finish up and start again with them. I believe the license went sometime in either 2007 or 2008....


I'm fairly sure that's a bit of a myth - a bit like the 5th Chaos God Malal. I don't think they've done anything because it's slipped off the agenda. 

I think more than anything a lot of people want a new Codex for the new goodies in the rules, but most of all for new models. The Warriors really are awful.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Lord Reevan said:


> I think a lot of the models have held up over the ravages of time pretty well. the raider is still a beast of a vehicle, Incubi are the sex, mandrakes are pretty good, not great but good. and all that. The rules, although several editions old, are still pretty competitive and they don't need that much of an overhaul to be honest. GW never did anything with them because they were modelled and copyrighted by someone who left GW on bad terms. GW merely waited for the copyrigt license to finish up and start again with them. I believe the license went sometime in either 2007 or 2008....


I don't believe it. GW would never give the rites to one of there armys to a single person. And IF they did and that person left we would see nothing at all for DE, no codex, no models. They would have to stop selling everything, not just make it direct only.

They took them off because they wanted to put out more unneeded SM junk instead of keeping everything updated. And for that matter even if SM didn't get a new codex more often than any other army we would still see a lot of people playing them and starting them, saying that they get more because there a flag ship is just a copout for not doing anything for the other races.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Jordo02 said:


> by the way, just because something is worn tighter, does not make it "emoish" 80s rock bands wore tight leather pants, does that make them emo? a lot of designer jeans are worn tight on some people, does that make them emo? heck, guys from classic metal bands like metallica wear tight jeans, does that make them emo? nope, just makes them who they are. the style is fine, and fits the eldar well.
> 
> also, the fantasy high elves wear robes because of how they display their army. the eldar are swift and strike fast...robes would just get in the way.
> 
> tight clothing does not make things emo.


no its style with tightness. the 80s rock bands wore tight leather because it suited their style. Designer jeans worn by guys well i personally think thats a fashonwhoreish emo. but ive never been one to like fashon either.

as for metallica, they wear normal jeans (which are snug fitting) but they have their metal-like, out spoken and ragelike behaviour which makes them far from emo.

an Elf in a skin tight suit with the heart-like symbols, or the very emotional symbosis, and the governing fact that everyone knows the sterotype of elves are pansies, makes them emo.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I'm only saying what I heard in several places. Apparently he held the rights to the moulds so they could not be changed for ages or some crap like that..... It doesn't sound believable but It's been around for a few years now....


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> I'm only saying what I heard in several places. Apparently he held the rights to the moulds so they could not be changed for ages or some crap like that..... It doesn't sound believable but It's been around for a few years now....


ah...this old chesnut.......
it's very definately a falsey, 
it has been disproved numerous times, someone just made it up many years back and despite numerous people involved stating there is nothing in this rumour, a few weeks later someone else will come up with it, 
if you mention it to any of the designers or long term staff they will either laugh at you or tell you to come back with something original


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

well I got confirmation on that heap. always fishy with it. Now it's proven I can go on to the next thingamajig....


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> well I got confirmation on that heap. always fishy with it. Now it's proven I can go on to the next thingamajig....


it should probably involve squats :wink:


----------

